# Central UP "Brookie belt" report



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Had a great trip to the central UP! the fish were biting too!








caught some real chunky fish! even the little fish seemed fat this year!
biggest was 16 1/4"








i had to switch up from my usuall spinners and i ran small countdown rapala's in brook trout pattern and brown trout pattern.
the rivers were a little low and clear, and it was easier getting the rapala deeper under the tag alder branches!
i did let the 16" fish go, along with countless 6"-9" fish.
kept a few to fry in the old cast iron skillet!!:corkysm55








caught that slabby creel after a nice rain shower friday eveving! top fish is 14 1/2", bottom fish is 11 1/2"!!
i missed a couple hogs right at dark saturday evening that wouldve put the 16" brookie to shame! oh well, just means i'll have to get back UP soon!:coolgleam
Goodluck!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Very nice!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very, very nice slabstar!!!! Those are some large brookies. Thanks for the report/pic's


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Makes my heart beat faster just seeing those pigs. Great trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Impressive! I'll be there Wednesday!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet brookie pics and good, concise report. Thanks.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Well done SlabStar! Those are some brutes!! 

By UP, you mean Ontario, right?!


----------



## m hunter (Feb 23, 2005)

was up there last wed-sun too...BEAUTIFUL fish u got there! and the blueberries were pretty awesome too!!


----------

